# Looks like Levi rolled over on Euro Pros now too



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I think it is safe to say he can only hope for a continental team now. He has broken the code of silence in Europe, and that will not go over well. Maybe there were top European riders doping at the same time after all.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Europeans doping? Say it ain't so. Johann Museeuw would be outraged


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Ya think?


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

spookyload said:


> I think it is safe to say he can only hope for a continental team now. He has broken the code of silence in Europe, and that will not go over well. Maybe there were top European riders doping at the same time after all.



Do you have a link?
That roll-eyes smiley gives me the creeps.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

O.K., these smileys are getting Chucky-esque!

The original post shows that yellow bizarre smiley.
When I hit the quote button it turned the smiley into the good old green roll eyes from the past smiley. w e i r d


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Report: Leipheimer Names Leinders In Rabobank Doping | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

So Leinders, the doctor dishing out the stuff for Rabo is then hired by Sky to be their Dr. as if they had no idea what the guy was up to? B.S.! I call shenanigans on Sky!


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

T K said:


> So Leinders, the doctor dishing out the stuff for Rabo is then hired by Sky to be their Dr. as if they had no idea what the guy was up to? B.S.! I call shenanigans on Sky!


Not Sky! They are the latest in a long line of pure-as-snow teams!

(And by snow, I mean the Sinaloa sort.)


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

danl1 said:


> Not Sky! They are the latest in a long line of pure-as-snow teams!
> 
> (And by snow, I mean the Sinaloa sort.)


Don't eat the yellow snow.

Speaking of Snow, I guess Levi is now the
Informer! 

You know say Daddy Snow me, I'm gonna blame
A licky boom-boom down
'Tective man says Daddy Snow stabbed someone down the lane
A licky boom-boom down
Informer
You know say Daddy Snow me, I'm gonna blame
A licky boom-boom down
'Tective man says Daddy Snow stabbed someone down the lane
A licky boom-boom down

Police-a them-a they come and-a they blow down me door
One him come crawl through through my window
So they put me in the back of the car at the station
From that point on I reach my destination
Now the destination reached was the East Detention
Where they whipped down my pants and looked up my bottom

[CHORUS]

The bigger they are they think they have more power
They're on the phone me say that on hour
Me for want to use it once to call my lover
Lover who I'm gonna call is the one Tammy
I love her from my heart down to my belly
Yes Daddy Snow, I'm the coolest daddy
The one MC Shan and the one that is Snow
Together we are like a tornado

[CHORUS]

Listen for me ya better listen for me now
Listen for me ya better listen for me now
When I rock the microphone, I rock it steady
Yes sir Daddy Snow me are the Article Don
When I'm at a dance they say, "Where you come from?"
People then say I come from Jamaica
But I'm born and raised in the ghetto
That's all I want you to know
Pure black people man that's all I man know
My shoes used to tear up and my toes used to show
Where I'm born is the one Toronto, so

[CHORUS]

Come with a nice young lady
Intelligent, yes she's gentle and irie
Everywhere I go I've never left here at all
Yes, me Snow roam the dance
Roam the dance in every nation
You'd never know, me Daddy Snow
I am the Boom Shakata
I'll never lay down flat in one cardboard box
Yes, me Daddy Snow I'm gonna reach to the top, so

[CHORUS]

Why would he? [repeat]

[MC Shan:]
Me sitting round cool with my dibby dibby girl
Police knock my door, lick up my pal
Rough me up and I can't do a thing
Pick up my line when my telephone ring
Take me to the station, black up my hands
Trail me down 'cause I'm hanging with the Snowman
What am I gonna do, I'm black and I'm trapped
Smack me in my face, took all of my gap
They have no clues and they wanna get warmer
But Shan won't turn informer

[CHORUS]


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

This would explain Rabo pulling out of cycling this year. I'm sure they got wind of the forthcoming poop hitting the fan.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

T K said:


> So Leinders, the doctor dishing out the stuff for Rabo is then hired by Sky to be their Dr. as if they had no idea what the guy was up to? B.S.! I call shenanigans on Sky!


Pro cycling team management is stuck in the past, stuck in their own past. Today's managers were riders in the hey day of the more modern era of doping. At that time the teams got away with any and everything. 

This doped rider had his / her nefarious contacts. That team 'doctor' moved around at will dishing out the dope. And it seemed that media and fans were always one step behind. It wasn't as easy for people on the outside to connect the dots. 

In today's Twitter / F. B. age everyone knows everything. Information is everywhere, everyone can become an investigative blogger. And secrets are impossible to hide. 
Maybe information will be the saving grace of our sport.


----------



## mariomal99 (Mar 4, 2012)

I will say it again, I don't believe its possible to complete any grand tour without doping.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Either he's spamming us or that's Menchov's confession in Russian.


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

spade2you said:


> Either he's spamming us or that's Menchov's confession in Russian.


Spam for a cell phone sale/company. The second paragraph starts with "hello a-holes"!!


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

spade2you said:


> Either he's spamming us or that's Menchov's confession in Russian.


Nice! So much for the "new and improved" spam free site.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

no it's Menchov...............

the first line says, "screw U, imperialists dogs".


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

T K said:


> Nice! So much for the "new and improved" spam free site.


In Soviet Russia, EPO does you!


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

Looks like a recipe for borscht.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

You guys much be drinking Christmas eggnog. You're way funnier than normal.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

davidka said:


> You guys much be drinking Christmas eggnog. You're way funnier than normal.


You "much" be too. You're slurring your key strokes. 
And we are always funny.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Euro Pros DOPING?? Now THAT's FUNNY!! (snicker)


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

davidka said:


> You guys much be drinking Christmas eggnog. You're way funnier than normal.


I've been drinking St. Bernardus and Chouffe holiday 10% ABV beers all weekend as well as rum from a local distillery. I've been hammered for the last 2 days. Currently trying to sober up for an indoor bike ride. :arf:


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Boogerd says "He'll talk if everyone else does" He doesn't want to be a scapegoat
So Lance's defeats at the Amstel to Dutch riders DOPE

but wait, I thought Lance had better drugs?


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

spade2you said:


> I've been drinking St. Bernardus and Chouffe holiday 10% ABV beers all weekend as well as rum from a local distillery. I've been hammered for the last 2 days. Currently trying to sober up for an indoor bike ride. :arf:


I'm comming off of a cold and been feeling lousy, so no training. I've taken the opportunity to try a few new beers. Coney Island Freaktoberfest, Moylans Kilt Lifter, Longboard Lager, New Belgium Snow Day, Sam Adams Winter Brew, Racer 5. Last night we got drunk on Coors Light and Miller High Life. We needed extra beers to get us through that crap performance by the 49ers. Eeeek!
Tonight is a Christmas Eve party at the inlaws. I'll switch to 7 and 7's to get me through that.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

T K said:


> I'm comming off of a cold and been feeling lousy, so no training. I've taken the opportunity to try a few new beers. Coney Island Freaktoberfest, Moylans Kilt Lifter, Longboard Lager, New Belgium Snow Day, Sam Adams Winter Brew, Racer 5. Last night we got drunk on Coors Light and Miller High Life. We needed extra beers to get us through that crap performance by the 49ers. Eeeek!
> Tonight is a Christmas Eve party at the inlaws. I'll switch to 7 and 7's to get me through that.


Those are some good beers. About a month ago I had the stomach flu. After I was over it, I had no desire to drink beer, which is very odd for me.


Edit: Oh yeah, biking after sobering up didn't go so well. Felt like crap and gave up after only 30 minutes.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm, beer. 
Wait, what was this thread about?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

All of these Rabo riders were somehow victims?


----------



## little_shoe (Apr 18, 2008)

spade2you said:


> Those are some good beers. About a month ago I had the stomach flu. After I was over it, I had no desire to drink beer, which is very odd for me.
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah, biking after sobering up didn't go so well. Felt like crap and gave up after only 30 minutes.


I always think getting on the bike after a night of drinking is the best hangover killer.  2 Bottles and I am GTG for the rest of the day.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

little_shoe said:


> I always think getting on the bike after a night of drinking is the best hangover killer.  2 Bottles and I am GTG for the rest of the day.


I have had a few good races after a night of drinking. I hopped on the bike after sobering up (enough) and it wasn't nearly as good as sleeping it off. Workout sucked.


----------



## cmdrpiffle (Mar 28, 2006)

Kicka** ! Beer thread. Lucky enough to pick up 6 bottles of Pliney the Elder yesterday. ABV 7.5 or so, but so very tasty.

Uhh, sorry. Um, doping, Menchov, Levi 501's or something ...

cheers!


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

spookyload said:


> I think it is safe to say he can only hope for a continental team now. He has broken the code of silence in Europe, and that will not go over well. Maybe there were top European riders doping at the same time after all.


Bike racers often get nicknames. Maybe we could start calling him Levi "The Narc" Leipheimer.

Racers who out the team seldom get second chances. A case in point is the former F1 driver Nelson Piquet Jr. He rolled over on his team boss in 2009 over a team orders incident. Although he did the Right Thing he hasn't raced F1 since and probably never will. It's a shame as I believe the kid had talent.

Levi did the Right Thing too.

Maybe Travis Taggart is putting a team together Levi can ride for. :idea:


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Levi has gone from super popular to not so much. Just like Levi's the pants.
And what's with all this spam crap! Thought this new and improved site was supposed to stop that.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

T K said:


> And what's with all this spam crap! Thought this new and improved site was supposed to stop that.


Yeah; and they're not even Uggs.


At wholesale prices!!1!


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

Samadhi said:


> It's a shame as I believe the kid had talent.


Nah, Piquet Jr. rode daddy's money and name rec to the highest levels, but he never had the talent to hack.

Alonso rolled on Mclaren in '07, and he's had no problem finding work...because he's Fernando Alonso.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

cda 455 said:


> Yeah; and they're not even Uggs.
> 
> 
> At wholesale prices!!1!


I guess now is the time to pick up a Michael Vick jersey cheap!


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Interesting. Levi fesses up, promptly gets sacked by Omega Pharma Quick-Step (tsk tsk boys) and rolls over on what he saw at Rabo?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Samadhi said:


> Bike racers often get nicknames. Maybe we could start calling him Levi "The Narc" Leipheimer.


That's not nice a nice name to call a future mall Santa elf.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

oh my goodness.................

oh my.............. when I saw that post I had to stifle a grin. And I was shocked into silence.

I obviously overcame that problem.

If someone, anyone photo-shops his face onto an elf body I just hope I'm not eating or drinking when I pull it up. 
Elf or no elf he's still going to be loaded and have that trophy wife. However the degree of her trophy worthiness may come under fire by some. 

I think I can hear someone opening up their Elements sftwr now.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Negative consequences of ratting out some Euro guys are a lot less than the consequences of not cooperating with the Feds. They can put a lot of pressure on someone when they want to.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

So you're saying that elf might have been doing some hard time on the inside.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

metoou2 said:


> So you're saying that elf might have been doing some hard time on the inside.


Refusal to testify in a grand jury after receiving a grant of immunity, usually means being held in summary contempt, and being locked up until either one of two things happens: the grand jury is disbanded, or you have a change of heart. And if they disband one grand jury and convene another, the game can start again.

No one can squeeze you (at least in this country) like a Federal prosecutor can.


----------

